# Perte réseau wifi au démarrage



## Olivier68 (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour,


Depuis la mise à jour 10.5.8 j'ai un soucis à chaque démarrage de mon iMac. Je m'explique.

Je possède une club internet box, reliée à un time capsule et je suis connecté en wifi. A chaque fois que j'éteins l'ordinateur et le rallume je n'ai plus de réseau wifi. Je suis obligé d'aller dans les préférences système => réseau => assistant et de cliquer jusqu'à sélectionner mon réseau. 

Il fini par me retrouver mon réseau jusqu'au prochain arrêt ...... J'ai demandé de l'aide à Apple qui me demande 49 euros pour une assistance téléphone donc je préfère faire appel aux spécialistes de MacGen.

Je précise que je n'avais jamais ce soucis auparavant. 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## MacBookAndiPod (26 Août 2009)

Peut-être que ton réseau n'est pas enregistré dans tes "Réseaux favoris".. Essaye de l'enregistrer dans tes "Réseaux favoris" au prochain démarrage et tiens-nous au courant ..
À plus.


----------



## Olivier68 (26 Août 2009)

Merci d'avoir pris la peine de répondre.

Justement dans les réseaux favoris j'en avais plusieurs et je les ai tous supprimés afin de laisser que celui avec lequel je me connecte 

D'ailleurs ce soir en rentrant du boulot j'avais une nouvelle fois perdu le réseau


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Août 2009)

Olivier68 a dit:


> Merci d'avoir pris la peine de répondre.
> 
> Justement dans les réseaux favoris j'en avais plusieurs et je les ai tous supprimés afin de laisser que celui avec lequel je me connecte
> 
> D'ailleurs ce soir en rentrant du boulot j'avais une nouvelle fois perdu le réseau



Vérifie dans préférences réseaux/ Airport/avancé/  que "se déconnecter des réseaux sans fil à la fermeture de session" n'est pas coché.


----------



## Olivier68 (27 Août 2009)

Merci MortyBlake j'ai vérifié ce que tu m'as demandé et là non plus la case n'est pas cochée.

Par contre en revérifiant les paramètres de ma box, ils me parlent d'une clé WEP et dans les paramètres avancés j'ai une clé WPA2 Personnel ...... Cela peut il en être la cause ?


----------

